
Harvard and MIT leaders acknowledge deeper ties to Jeffrey Epstein - Jerry2
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/education/harvard-and-mit-leaders-acknowledge-deeper-ties-to-jeffrey-epstein-than-previously-known/2019/09/13/e1e9f31a-d641-11e9-86ac-0f250cc91758_story.html
======
m0zg
Could someone explain why Ghislaine Maxwell is not under scrutiny? I thought
it was pretty well established she was at the very least an accessory, if not
herself a perpetrator. I'm sure there are dozens, if not hundreds of others,
but she seems like such an obvious next target, I'm at a loss why she's not
being detained and questioned.

~~~
tyingq
My guess is that she found some place that might not extradite her. Perusing
the list of countries without US extradition treaties, if I were wealthy, I'd
look at Vietnam or Montenegro as the most comfortable spots. Not that either
couldn't extradite, but wealth goes a long way.

~~~
m0zg
I guess it also helps that those implicated in the Epstein scandal very much
don't want her extradited. I would not be surprised if she also "commits
suicide" within a year.

------
tus88
> In August, he was found dead while in federal custody.

Interesting choice of words.

~~~
DanBC
Not sure about the US but in the UK newspapers avoid the word suicide because
that's a conclusion reached by coroners, and the paper is normally reporting
the death before the coroner's inquest has happened.

~~~
lysp
Also in AU it's not often used to avoid copycats.

Generally news reports state "there were no suspicious circumstances" followed
by a footer with phone numbers to crisis / help lines.

------
the_resistence
When you are taking so much money from so many, hard to keep track of the evil
do'ers.

